# My show sort is wacky



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

My shows are sorted by day/month, but the year (which is not displayed) is mixed in all of the sorts.
Can't seem to get it back to the most recent show listed at the top with the next most recent just below it.

Any ideas?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dnorth12 said:


> My shows are sorted by day/month, but the year (which is not displayed) is all of of sorts.
> Can't seem to get it back to the most recent show listed at the top with the next most recent just below it.
> 
> Any ideas?


Have you tried changing the view options?

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/How-to-Organize-Programs-in-the-My-Shows-List

*View options*
Once you have selected a series folder, there are three view options, each with their own sorting options: _My episodes_ (default), _All episodes_, and _Recordings_. Press the *Red C* button on your TiVo remote to toggle between view options.
*My episodes view*
_My episodes_ view displays all available content from your OnePasses and stand-alone streaming videos. There are three sorting options within the _My episodes_ view: _By season_, _By newest_, and _By date_. Press the *Blue B* button on your TiVo remote to toggle between sorting options:

*By season: *Organizes episodes by seasons with the earliest available episode on top. A season picker allows you to easily switch between seasons.
*By newest: *Sorts episodes so that the most recently available episode displays on top. A season picker allows you to easily switch between seasons.
*By date: *Organizes episodes by date with the latest episode first. This order is determined by the recording date (for recordings) and the first-aired date (for streaming videos).

Once you have watched them, you can also remove episodes from this view to clear up clutter. Just select the episode and press *Clear* on your TiVo remote.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi Herron,

Yes I have gone back and forth on all those settings with no change.

The only category I have on the left panel is "ALL".

For example here is short list of dates with the newest first. Note that the years are all mixed together. It is like the system does not recognize the year as part of the sort.

6/30
6/4
5/27
5/18
4/12
3/30
3/22

Since this is still March, the recordings from March, Feb, Jan of this year should be at the top of the list. I know for a fact that the recording from 3/30 was recorded at minimum 2 years ago.

I have rebooted the system multiple times as well.

Don't know where to go from here.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dnorth12 said:


> Don't know where to go from here.


Patience. I see the same thing. I'll add one more: add the year to all dates on all files on all displays.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> add the year to all dates on all files on all displays.


That at least would give me a clue as to what the sort is doing. I think it is a real estate issue, they just don't have the room to display it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dnorth12 said:


> That at least would give me a clue as to what the sort is doing. I think it is a real estate issue, they just don't have the room to display it.


Note that when you look at the guide, the full year and episode number are displayed. But look at the display bar (hit Ok/Select) and you see the whole year but only the most significant digit of the episode. If they just use two digits for the year (I'm not talking about movies or series with a season) the year will fit.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

A quick video of the issue.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

I just noticed that I can't reverse the sort under date, oldest vs newest. I can only toggle name or date.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dnorth12 said:


> For example here is short list of dates with the newest first. Note that the years are all mixed together. It is like the system does not recognize the year as part of the sort.
> 
> 6/30
> 6/4
> ...


The 3/30 show should have been recorded last year (2018) since it shows Friday, but weird as I can't make my Roamio Pro do that. Bolt issue only?

Scott


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

HerronScott said:


> The 3/30 show should have been recorded last year (2018) since it shows Friday, but weird as I can't make my Roamio Pro do that. Bolt issue only?
> 
> Scott


I have always hated the lack of years in the NPL, but since TiVos use UTC dates and Linux 'epochs' internally it has never been a problem in my strictly TE3 world.

Hydra hygienics?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ggieseke said:


> I have always hated the lack of years in the NPL, but since TiVos use UTC dates and Linux 'epochs' internally it has never been a problem in my strictly TE3 world.
> 
> Hydra hygienics?


His video would seem to show TE3 as well.

Scott


----------

